# سوريا على درب الحسم



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2012)

*تجري منذ ليلة أمس أعنف الاشتباكات منذ بدء الأزمة في سوريا ، ونرجو أن يكون ذلك الحسم الرئيسي وليس مجرد خطوة على درب الحسم .

مما أنجزه جيشنا الباسل :
نبدأ مع مدينة حمص :
1 - استرجاع حي البياضة في حمص من المسلحين وتفتيش كامل منازله .
2 - قرب استرجاع حي الحميدية المسيحي وكنائسه من سيطرة الكلاب السلفيين المسلحين واشتباكات عنيفة .
3 - قريباً جداً الضربة القاسمة في استرجاع الخالدية (ومحيطها) آخر معاقل المسلحين .

الريف الحمصي : فيه 3 مناطق للمسلحين هي الرستن وتلبيسة والقصير .
1 - الرستن : اشتباكات عنيفة وحشود لجيشنا الباسل ، نية واضحة لاسترجاع المدينة .
2 - القصير : اشتباكات ، ومنذ فترة استرجع الجيش نصف المدينة .

يتبع بكل جديد ..
*


----------



## fouad78 (9 يونيو 2012)

يعرض التلفزيون العربي السوري الآن اعترافات لإرهابيين تورطوا في التفجيرات الإرهابية في سوريا​


----------



## Abd elmassih (9 يونيو 2012)

هذه حرب اهليه تقريبا وسوريا على مشارف التقسيم الى دويلات
فتش على خائن العرب (((قطرررررررررر)))
ربنا يستر
​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2012)

Abd elmassih قال:


> هذه حرب اهليه تقريبا وسوريا على مشارف التقسيم الى دويلات
> فتش على خائن العرب (((قطرررررررررر)))
> ربنا يستر
> ​


*بمشيئة الرب سيحسم الجيش الأمور مع المسلحين ، وكل المحافظات تحت السيطرة ، وبذلك لا فرصة للحرب الأهلية ، ولكن إذا عادت الدولة لسياسة الرحمة والنفس الطويل سيعطي ذلك الفرصة لغطر وغيرها ممن يفتخرون بتسليح الجيش الكر وتهريب المسلحين إلى سوريا .*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2012)

*مناطق ريف دمشق خلال الساعات الماضية القاء القبض على اكثر من 15 مسلحا وقتل عدد منهم بالاضافة الى الكشف عن مخابئ بداخلها اسلحة متوسطة وثقيلة*

*
*


​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل ريف دمشق : **دوما : تصفية اثنين من الإرهابيين الخطرين وهما "حسن موصلي وماهر الشيخ" في منطقة الريحان 
*


----------



## V mary (9 يونيو 2012)

*ربنا يسترها عليكم يا رجالة ربنا معاكم وينصركم ويرحمنا إحنا بقي​*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2012)

*يا أحباء ارفعوا صلواتكم لنصرة الجيش السوري الذي يسطر أروع الملاحم .*
*ارفعوا صلواتكم لنصرته على الإرهاب ، وخاصة لأجل المناطق المسيحية التي يسيطر عليها المسلحون الإرهابيون (أزالوا الصليب عن الكنيسة) .*
*وأعدكم بأجمل الأخبار .*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2012)

*حمص عاجل :
بوادر الانتصار قد لاح على عمليات الحسم بحمص وخصوصا بعد بسط سيطرة الجهات المختصة على احياء وشوارع هامة كانت مرتع للارهابيين وتم القضاء على عدد من الارهابيين ممن رفضوا تسليم نفسه للسلطات وعلى العكس هؤلاء الارهابيين بادروا الى اطلاق النار ومما استدعى الى تدخل قوي من الجيهات وانهاء حالة العصيان المسلح وعمد ارهابيين الى تفخيخ ابنية وتفجيرها وبالاضافة الى القاء القذائف عشوائيا 
وفورا تدخلت الجيهات المختصة الى تلك المناطق وتم القضاء على بعض الارهابيين 

طبعا شباب هذه الاخبار بالعموميات ولا نستطيع الان نشر اسماء او واماكن الاشتباكات حفاظا على امن عمليات التطهير بحمص*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2012)

*قال مراسل الإخبارية في دير الزور أن الجهات المختصة صدت اليوم هجوما لمجموعة إرهابية مسلحة على حقل عطالله للنفط في منطقة الجفرا ما أسفر عن استشهاد عدد من العناصر ومقتل وجرح عدد من المسلحين .*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2012)

*صور لمسلحين قتلى بجوار القاذف الذي يستخدمونه ضد جيشنا الذي سحقهم :*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2012)

*شام اف ام - ادلب || وحدات الجيش تتصدى لهجوم مسلح على نقطلة البلدية في معرة النعمان مما يؤدي الى مقتل وجرح عدد من المسلحين والعثور على مركز اعلامي في الحي الجنوبي ومعلومات عن عملية نوعية قرب باب الهوى التركية*


----------



## Man Of Gd (10 يونيو 2012)

*هو مش الجيش دا اللي بيدبح فيكوا برضوا انت ازاي تسانده!!*​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

*صورة أخذتها من صفحة للإرهابيين ، أنقلها كما هي ، يسمونه شهيداً ، ولكنه ليس إلا إرهابي فاطس ، والصورة أكبر دليل إذ أنه متصور بالسلاح :*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

*جيشنا الباسل يستعيد حي القصور في حمص من الإرهابيين واعترافهم بحقيقة هذا الخبر .*
*ويتحدث الإرهابيون عن محاولة استرجاع القصور من جيشنا الباسل ، ولكن هيهات بمشيئة الرب .*
*صلواتنا جميعاً لانتصار الجيش السوري في كل معاركه وبأقل الخسائر .*
*آمين يا رب .*


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2012)

*السيد المسيح له كل المجد يحافظ على سوريا ارض وشعب*​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

*حمص عاااجل :
1 - إعلان حي القصور منطقة آمنة واسترجاعه من المسلحين .
2 - اقتراب استرجاع حي الحميدية المسيحي وكنائسه من سيطرة الإرهابيين الذين أزالوا الصليب عن الكنيسة وبذلك يسيئون للإسلام ، وأهل السنة في دمشق وحلب ومعظم المحافظات يتبرأون منهم .
3 - السيطرة على أحد مداخل الخالدية آخر معاقل المسلحين في مدينة حمص ، واشتباكات عنيفة جداً تدور
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل 
حمص : تمت السيطرة الكاملة على حي القصور وحي الميدان وقلعة حمص والعملية مازالت مستمرة
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

*جيش بلادي دوس دوس

إمحي الخاين والجاســوس

معنا الله وفيتو الروس

ونحنا رجالو لبشار*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

*مقتل أبو أسعد التدمري (محمد معاذ الأسعد) قائد كتيبة الفاروق التابعة للجيش الكر الإرهابي في الخالدية ، قاد أشهر العمليات الإرهابية من بينها احتلال مشفى وأسر جنود عرضوا على قنوات العهر الجزيرة والعربية ، هذه صورته :



*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

*هذا ما طرحته شبكة إخبارية مؤيدة :
سؤال نوجهه الى كل من يدعم حمير الناتو :

استخدمت إسرائيل في مارون الراس أضعاف أضعاف ما يستخدمه جيشنا و كان الإعلام و المجتمع الدولي كله معها و مع ذلك لم تستطع تجاوز أقل من خمسين مقاتل مؤمن بقضيته.

عجزت إسرائيل عن احتلال شارع في غزه رغم استخدام ترسانه هائله ضد مقاتلين يملكون سلاحا بدائيا حيث تكفل حلفاؤكم العرب بمنع وصول أي سلاح و كان قاذف RBG حلما صعب المنال.

انتم يا جرزان الناتو و الوهابيه تمتلكون كل ما تريدون من أسلحه حديثه من صواريخ حرارية , قوازف يورانيوم منضب قناصات لا يمتلك مثلها جيشنا, أجهزة اتصال حديثه، تغطيه استخباراتية من كل الدول الغربية ، كل قنوات العالم الإعلامية تقف في صفكم, تروج ما تردون إيصاله ، يخنق البلد اقتصاديا لأجلكم ، كل نفط العرب في خدمتكم....... كل ما تتمنون يأتيكم..

و مع ذلك ها انتم تفرون كالفئران من الخالديه كما فررتم سابقا من بابا عمرو و كانت اول الفئران الهاربه هم أبو صلاح و محمد المحمد و عبد الرزاق طلاس بعد أن عاهدوكم على الشهاده ... لكنهم عقلوا و عملوا بالمثل القائل حوريه عالأرض و لا سبعين في السماء ..

لو كنتم تؤمنون بما تقولون لما استطاع أحد أخرجكم من بابا عمرو أو الخالديه ...

إنكم ببساطه منافقون ، مرتزقه و ليس لكم مكان الا في مزبلة التاريخ و ها أنتم تصلون إليها.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

*على امتداد الساحل السوري على البحر المتوسط السيطرة بالكامل للدولة (نسبة التأييد في الساحل هائلة وهذا يعيق المسلحين جداً) ، عدا مدينة صغيرة اسمها الحفة سيطر عليها المسلحون وعلى بعض القرى المجاورة لها ، وآخر الأخبار :
قوات حفظ النظام تدخل مدينة الحفة من اكثر من جهة وعدد كبير من المسلحين يسلمون انفسهم مع اسلحتهم الى الجهات المختصة .
وقسم اخر يحاول الفرار باتجاه الوديان والاحراش .... وأنباء عن فرار قيادات المسلحين الى جهة مجهولة ...
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

*أصعب ما يواجه سلاح الهندسة هو الألغام المتحركة التي تضرب من الخلف وبعد تمشيط المنطقة ، وهذه صورة لواحدة منها :




*


----------



## fouad78 (10 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أصعب ما يواجه سلاح الهندسة هو الألغام المتحركة التي تضرب من الخلف وبعد تمشيط المنطقة ، وهذه صورة لواحدة منها :
> 
> 
> 
> *



عندون استعداد رهيب ليتعلموا الإرهاب
بس انو يتعلموا شي يفيد البشرية ... مستحيييييييييييل
الله محيي الجيش
يارب انصرنا ولا تتركنا نحن بحاجتك
​


----------



## استفانوس (10 يونيو 2012)

الحدث الذي سيغير المعادلات قـريباً منــــــاورات القطـــــــــب  الأعـــــظم ، مناورات عسكرية سورية ـ روسية ـ صينية ـ إيرانية على الأراضي  السورية ٠ تستعد في هذه الأيام كل من القوات العسكرية المسلحة في  الجمهورية العربية السورية و الجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية و جمهورية  الصين الشعبية و جمهورية روسيا الاتحادية للقيام بأكبر  مناورات عسكرية في تاريخ الشرق الأوسط في بداية شهر تموز المقبل ..  المناورات ستشمل سلاح البر و البحر و الجو و الدفاع الجوي و الصاروخي , و  قد حصلت الصين على موافقة رسمية من السلطات المصرية لمرور 12 طراد صيني من  قناة السويس تحمل قطع بحرية و جوية ستصل خلال الأسبوع الأخير من شهر حزيران  إلى شواطىء اللاذقية و طرطوس , يترافق هذا مع وصول طراد نووي روسي و حاملة  طائرات و غواصات و كاسحات ألغام و بوارج حربية إيرانية و سورية و غواصات  إيرانية و سيتم تجريب صواريخ الدفاع الساحلي و الدفاع الجوي السورية في  المناورات التي ستتم بالذخيرة الحيّة .. من المتوقع أن يشترك بالمناورات ما  يزيد عن 90 ألف عسكري من الجيوش الأربعة , إضافة لحوالي 400 طائرة و 1000  دبابة , و مئات الصواريخ , و سيكون هذا بعد حملة التطهير الشامل الذي تقوم  به القوات المسلحة السورية حاليا في كامل الأرض السورية , تحضيرا لأي حرب  مقبلة سيكون عنوانها (( الحرب العالمية الثالثة )) .. تأتي هذه المناورات  ردا على مناورات الأسد المتأهب في الأردن التي شاركت فيها 17 دولة بينها  أميركا و بريطانيا و فرنسا و إسرائيل و السعودية و قطر و تركيا و البحرين و  الأردن , إلا أن مناورات الأسد المتأهب ستكون أشبه بتمرين تحمية أمام  مناورات القطب الأعظم المقبلة .. علما أن قوات الاحتلال الإسرائيلية نقلت  فرقتين عسكريتين إلى حدود الجولان المحتل مما أدى لرفع درجة الجاهزية لدى  قواتنا المسلحة


----------



## fouad78 (10 يونيو 2012)

استفانوس قال:


> الحدث الذي سيغير المعادلات قـريباً منــــــاورات القطـــــــــب  الأعـــــظم ، مناورات عسكرية سورية ـ روسية ـ صينية ـ إيرانية على الأراضي  السورية ٠ تستعد في هذه الأيام كل من القوات العسكرية المسلحة في  الجمهورية العربية السورية و الجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية و جمهورية  الصين الشعبية و جمهورية روسيا الاتحادية للقيام بأكبر  مناورات عسكرية في تاريخ الشرق الأوسط في بداية شهر تموز المقبل ..  المناورات ستشمل سلاح البر و البحر و الجو و الدفاع الجوي و الصاروخي , و  قد حصلت الصين على موافقة رسمية من السلطات المصرية لمرور 12 طراد صيني من  قناة السويس تحمل قطع بحرية و جوية ستصل خلال الأسبوع الأخير من شهر حزيران  إلى شواطىء اللاذقية و طرطوس , يترافق هذا مع وصول طراد نووي روسي و حاملة  طائرات و غواصات و كاسحات ألغام و بوارج حربية إيرانية و سورية و غواصات  إيرانية و سيتم تجريب صواريخ الدفاع الساحلي و الدفاع الجوي السورية في  المناورات التي ستتم بالذخيرة الحيّة .. من المتوقع أن يشترك بالمناورات ما  يزيد عن 90 ألف عسكري من الجيوش الأربعة , إضافة لحوالي 400 طائرة و 1000  دبابة , و مئات الصواريخ , و سيكون هذا بعد حملة التطهير الشامل الذي تقوم  به القوات المسلحة السورية حاليا في كامل الأرض السورية , تحضيرا لأي حرب  مقبلة سيكون عنوانها (( الحرب العالمية الثالثة )) .. تأتي هذه المناورات  ردا على مناورات الأسد المتأهب في الأردن التي شاركت فيها 17 دولة بينها  أميركا و بريطانيا و فرنسا و إسرائيل و السعودية و قطر و تركيا و البحرين و  الأردن , إلا أن مناورات الأسد المتأهب ستكون أشبه بتمرين تحمية أمام  مناورات القطب الأعظم المقبلة .. علما أن قوات الاحتلال الإسرائيلية نقلت  فرقتين عسكريتين إلى حدود الجولان المحتل مما أدى لرفع درجة الجاهزية لدى  قواتنا المسلحة



الله حيووووووووووووو​


----------



## V mary (10 يونيو 2012)

*والله ياجماعة أنا حاسة بحرب عالمية ثالثة ربنا يستر​*


----------



## استفانوس (10 يونيو 2012)

*رسالة صاروخية الى الغرب 

 الرسالة الابرز فجاءت من خلال الصاروخ البعيد المدى الذي فجرته روسيا في السماء اللبنانية. 
 وصحيح ان العواصم الغربية ولا سيما واشنطن، ادركت فورا الاسباب الحقيقية  للشهب النارية التي ظهرت في السماء، الا ان روسيا وجدت نفسها مضطرة للاعلان  عن اطلاقها الصاروخ، بعد ظهور تفسيرات مختلفة في وسائل الاعلام اللبنانية  تتحدث عن اسباب لها علاقة باحتراق بقايا «نيزك». 
 وبالتالي جاء التفسير  الروسي المباشر بمثابة الرسالة الاقوى والاوضح لما ارادت ان تقوله موسكو  «نحن ما نزال اقوياء جدا على المستوى العسكري والتوازن الصاروخي، ولذلك لا  يمكن تجاوزنا وليبقى السقف منخفضا بالنسبة للتعاطي مع الازمة السورية..*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *والله ياجماعة أنا حاسة بحرب عالمية ثالثة ربنا يستر​*


*لا يجرؤون عليها أبداً
حاول هولاند تهديد بوتين بحرب على سوريا تتخذ خارج مجلس الأمن ، فقال له بوتين أنه في هذه الحالة سيفعل الدفاع المشترك وسيرسل القوات الخاصة وستكون المواجهة بينهما .
فاستأذن واتصل بأوباما وعاد مغيراً لهجته مثل الكلب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2012)

*ربنا يستر من اللى جاى ..... فعلامات النهاية بدأت ....*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

*عدد شهداء الجيش العربي السوري الموثقين بالاسم فقط خلال آخر 10 أيام 283 شهيداً
شهيد ورا شهيد غير الأسد ما منريد*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يونيو 2012)

*هذه صورة لإرهابي فاطس (اسمه ملهم فائز الطريفي) ترك عمله في السعودية وجاء ليجاهد مع التكفيريين ، فكان مصيره كمصير كل من يواجه الجيش السوري البطل :*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يونيو 2012)

فليحل سلام الرب في سوريا

وليقوي الرئيس الاسد علي اعداء الانسانية


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2012)

ربنا معاكم يا شعب سوريا


----------



## grges monir (11 يونيو 2012)

نجاح نظام بشار والخروج من البلاد من هذا المأ زق التى تعيشة
اراة ضربة قاسية لمخطط الارهاب الاسلامى فى الشرق الاوسط


----------



## fouad78 (11 يونيو 2012)

*تطهير مايقارب 60% من الخالدية وانهيار شبه كامل للجسد المسلح في حمص*​ 










      أقدمت جماعات مسلحة قبل قليل على قطع طريق عام حمص الرستن، وذلك بوضع  اطارات ونشر حواجز طيارة،إلى ذلك فقد شهدت حمص اليوم هرب حوالي 250 مسلح  إلى قرى حمص وتحديداً الدار الكبيرة والرستن وتلبيسة وتلدو، حيث تدور هناك  اشتباكات عنيفة، كما تشهد القصير اشتباكات عنيفة اثر تصدي حرس الحدود لعدة  محاولات تسلل من الطرف اللبناني وقد أدت هذه الاعتداءات لإصابة 5 عناصر حفظ  نظام ومقتل 7 مسلحين وإصابة عدد آخر ,

    كما تدور حالياً اشتباكات في محيط القلعة وباب هود والخالدية بعد أن تمكنت  قوى حفظ النظام من دك عدد من معاقل المسلحين هناك وتم تطهير ما يقارب 60 %  من حي الخالدية وفي حال استمرت الأمور على ما هي عليه فسيتم تطهير الحي  خلال مدة أسبوع على الأكثر , فيما سجل اليوم انهيار شبه كامل للجسد المسلح  داخل أحياء الورشة والقرابيص وانسحاب المسلحين بشكل شبه كامل من هذه  الأحياء تزامناً مع تأمين حي القصور صباح اليوم، ودون ذلك فإن كل ما ينشر  عن تأمين أحياء جديدة في حمص فهو عار عن الصحة، كما ننفي ما أوردته اليوم  عدد من وسائل الاعلام بحصول اشتباكات داخل أحياء جب الجندلي وعشيرة .


شوكو ماكو
 


​


----------



## fouad78 (11 يونيو 2012)

*الجيش يتصدى لأكبر هجوم ارهابي في معرة النعمان بادلب واغتيال طالب امام مدرسته*​ 










     تصدت وحدات الجيش، لأكبر هجوم قامت به العناصر الإرهابية على نقاطها في  معرة النعمان، وخاصة البلدية ووادي الضيف. ونتيجة للاشتباكات الذي استخدمت  خلالها العصابات المسلحة قذائف الهاون، سقطت بعض منها على منازل المواطنين،  قتل وجرح عدد من المسلحين أخطرهم الارهابي "عدنان محمد علي باشا" واصابة  "سعيد المراش", المتورطين بعدة جرائم قتل أبرزها قتل الشهيد النقيب "باسم  صقر" بعد تلقيهم فتوى دموية من العرعور.

    وكانت مجموعة ارهابية قد اغتالت الطالب الشاب "ورد المصري" 18 عاما، من  أمام منزله بحي الضيط، والمعروف عن الشهيد المصري مواقفه الوطنية بمدينة  ادلب.

     وأقدم مسلحون بحوزتهم مسدسات حربية، صباح اليوم، بالسطو على سيارة مدير  زراعة ادلب، نوع مرسيدس، وذلك من أمام منزله بحي الثورة، فيما احتلت  مجموعات ارهابية مسلحة تطلق على نفسها "صقور الشام" مخفر الشرطة ومصرف  التسليف ومبنى الجيش الشعبي في أريحا.

    وعثر على جثتين مجهولتي الهوية الأولى قرب سراقب والثانية على طريق ادلب  أريحا، فيما أطلق مسلحون النار على أحد المدنيين في قرية خان السبل بريف  المعرة ما أدى لاستشهاده بعد نقله الى مشفى الحسن بسراقب.

شوكو ماكو​


----------



## fouad78 (11 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> نجاح نظام بشار والخروج من البلاد من هذا المأ زق التى تعيشة
> اراة ضربة قاسية لمخطط الارهاب الاسلامى فى الشرق الاوسط


نجاح الدولة السورية هو نجاح الفكر القومي ضد الفكر اليميني المتطرف في الوطن العربي
والمسلمون اليوم يخشون أن تصبح سورية هي قائدة الفكر القومي في الوطن العربي
الفكر القومي هو الذي أطلق شعار الدين لله والوطن للجميع
وقد رأينا قوميين عرب كثيرين على تلفزيون الشاشة السورية من بينهم مثلا اسامة الدليل رئيس الشؤون الدولية في جريدة الإهرام المصرية

[YOUTUBE]jaBI-ucSHVI[/YOUTUBE]

كما أنه عودة الثنائية القطبية بزعامة روسيا والصين في مواجهة أمريكا
باذن الله منصورين
​


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يونيو 2012)

*المشكلة أنه كلما ضاق الخناق على المسلحين تزداد الخسائر البشرية بحكم ضيق ساحة المعركة ، خاصة أن الإرهابيين يتحصنون في الأحياء السكنية وهذا يصعب المهمة جداً ، ولكن بمشيئة الرب هي مسألة وقت ، اظن 10 أيام على الأكثر وتعلن حمص التي يسميها الفورجيون (عاصمة الثورة) منطقة آمنة تحت السيطرة بكاملها كمدينة .*

*وللسبب الذي ذكرته تضطر القوات المسلحة لترك مهرب للمسلحين حقناً للدماء ، طالما أن المراد سيتحقق ، وبالنهاية لن يبقى للمسلحين مفر لأنهم يحشرون الآن في مناطق محددة .*

*أكبر تكتلات المسلحين هي في الزاوية الشمالية الغربية ، حيث المؤازرة التركية وكأننا نحارب تركيا نفسها لكثرة الدعم ، وكذلك في مدينة الرستن في ريف حمص أكبر تكتلات .*

*وكذلك الحفة في ريف اللاذقية التي تشهد أعتى الاشتباكات منذ 3 أيام ، وهي محاصرة وتجري الاشتباكات ، وعرضت صورة لأحد المسلحين الفاطسين في تلك المنطقة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يونيو 2012)

*عن جريدة الأخبار اللبنانية التي تتخذ موقفاً وسطياً في عددها الصادر بتاريخ اليوم :
شهدت سوريا نهاية الأسبوع تصعيداً عسكرياً غير مسبوق ، وكانت ذروة العمليات يوم أمس في محافظة حمص حيث شن الجيش السوري عدداً من الهجمات على أماكن تجمع مسلحي المعارضة .

كذلك شن عدد كبير جداً من المسلحين التابعين لـ "كتيبة خالد بن الوليد" ولـ "لواء رجال الله" هجوماً كبيراً على قاعدة تابعة لقوات الدفاع الجوي في المحافظة . وبعدما تمكنوا من السيطرة على جزء منها لمدة لا تقل عن ١٥ دقيقة ، شن الجيش السوري هجوماً معاكساً أدى إلى السيطرة على القاعدة ومحيطحها وإلى مقتل ٦٥ مسلحاً ، بحسب مصادر المعارضة ، فيما تمكن الباقون من الفرار*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*تم استنهاض عدد من الخلايا النائمة في حي الورشة 
ولكن سترسل قريبا الى جهنم و بئس المصير

مصدري عسكري مطلع داخل مدينة حمص يفيد بتأمين ما يقارب 70 % من حي باب هود و 25 % من حي بستان الديوان و 40 % من حي الحميدية و60 % من حي جورة الشياح و 85% من حي الخالدية و 85 % من حي باب السباع 

بقية أحياء حمص وخاصة التكتلات الموالية آمنة ١٠٠ ٪
الله محي رجال الله في الميدان 
S
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*كعادتي المصداقية التامة في الأخبار ، والتأكد من الخبر من الطرفين قبل طرحه أو طرحه على ذمة من طرحه ، أود أن أنوه إلى أن بعض النسب المطروحة لا يعترف بها الطرف الآخر لذلك تبقى هذه النسب على ذمة شبكة أخبار حمص .*

*ملاحظة : العملية مستمرة حتى النصر ، والنصر تحقق فعلاً في أكثر من حي ، وحصار خانق على المسلحين ، قتلى من الطرفين ، لكن لا شيء يوقف جيشنا الباسل ، وقدرت المدة اللازمة لتطهير مدينة حمص بالكامل (عاصمة الفورة) بالأمس في إحدى المشاركات بحوالي أسبوع إلى 10 أيام .*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*الصفحات الإرهابية تؤكد مقتل قائد كتيبة علي بن أبي طالب ، وهي من كتائب الجيش الكر طبعاً ، مقرها محافظة دير الزور ، لأنه لا توجد أسماء دينية في الجيش السوري أبداً .*
*اسمه : محمود الجاسم (أبو درويش)* .


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار حمص* *: الجهات المختصة تضبط مشفى ميدانيا في حي الحميدية وتصادر كميات من الأسلحة وأجهزة البث الفضائي عبر الإنترنت والله محيي الجهات المختصة .*

*ملاحظة مني : الحميدية حي مسيحي يسيطر عليه المسلحون الإرهابيون المتطرفون ، والمشفى الميداني عبارة عن شقة يستخدمونها لإسعاف جرحاهم كالجرذان بعد سيطرة الدولة على كل مشافي حمص بالكامل .


*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*صورة مراسل شبكة أخبار حمص الأولى الذي استشهد منذ أيام في قذيفة أطلقها الإرهابيون من حي الخالدية مستهدفين أحد الأحياء المؤيدة :*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*خبر عاجل:
معارك عنيفة تدور في بلدة القصير على الحدود اللبنانية تستخدم فيها جميع انواع الاسلحة

عربي برس*

*ملاحظة : مثلما ذكرنا في أول مشاركة ، مناطق تكتل المسلحين في ريف حمص هي تلبيسة والرستن والقصير (القصير استرجع الجيش نصفها سابقاً كما ذكرنا) .*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*مقاااال هااااااااااااام وميداني جداً :*
*



*
*مصادر في المعارضة السورية لعربي برس: الجيش السوري اوشك على السيطرة على كافة احياء حمص

خاص عربي برس

يبدو ان ساعة الصفر أو ساعة الحسم كما أطلقت عليها المعارضة السورية، شاء القدر أن تحط رحالها في احضان السلطات السورية التي إتخذت وعلى ما يبدو...** القرار ببدء عمليات الحسم العسكري في المناطق الملتهبة، بعدما اثبتت خطة كوفي انان فشلها، خصوصا وان العمليات العسكرية التي تشنها المعارضة السورية قد إرتفعت وتيرتها بعد قدوم المراقبين الأممين.
حمص أو عاصمة الثورة السورية كما يطلق عليها أنصار المعارضة باتت قاب قوسين او ادنى من عودتها إلى حضن النظام السوري، فبعض أحياء المدينة المدينة تشهد معارك طاحنة بين وحدات الجيش العربي السوري، وكتائب المسلحين التي تنضوي تحت مظلة "الجيش السوري الحر".
مصادر مقربة من قيادة الجيش السوري الحر المنتشرة في حمص وريفها اشارت لعربي برس ان اوضاع المقاتلين المناوئين للسلطات تزداد سوءا يوما بعد يوم، فالأوضاع الداخلية للمجموعات المقاتلة حدث ولا حرج: الذخيرة على وشك النفاذ، صراع داخلي بين قيادات المجموعات، إتهامات وإتهامات مضادة بين قيادات بارزة (عبد الرزاق طلاس، وليد العبد الله، وآخرين )بفتح خطوط مع ضباط الجيش السوري من اجل النجاة بارواحهم، خاصة وان الجيش السوري يقدم على حرق الأخضر واليابس في حمص ".
المصادر تتابع قائلة: "على الأقل فشلت حتى الآن محاولة نقل المعركة إلى دمشق، لأن افراد الجيش الحر لم يستطيعوا ان يتخطوا تخوم المزة، والأحياء العشوائية، أما في حمص فالعوامل تجتمع مع بعضها لتساهم في خروج افراد الجيش الحر في غضون عشرة ايام على الأكثر، بعدما صالوا وجالوا فيها طيلة اشهر مضت، وكأن المصائب لا تأتي فرادى هنا، الجميع يتسابق من اجل الخروج، والأسوء من هذا إنعدام الثقة بين رفاق السلاح المعارضين، أفراد المجموعات المسلحة لم يعودوا يأبهوا لقتال الجيش السوري، بقدر محاولتهم النجاة بأنفسهم"، مضيفةً" كل مجموعة بدأ عناصرها يتناوبون في الحراسة خوفا من بطش المجموعات الأخرى، الجميع يخاف على نفسه من السرقة".
الإنسحابات التكتيكية من أحياء حمص جارية على قدم وساق بحسب المصادر التي تؤكد "أن العدد الأكبر من المقاتلين إستطاع الوصول إلى لبنان حيث تتوفر البيئة الحاضنة لهم، لأن معظم سكان المناطق اللبنانية الشمالية يوالون المعارضة السورية، بينما فضل آخرون البقاء في الداخل السوري وبالتحديد في البلدات الحدودية".*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*مقتل الارهابي عبادة عنجوكة في منطقة الحفة على يد حماة الديار *

*الله محيي الجيش*
*أذكر مرة أخرى : الحفة ومحيطها الصغير المعقل الوحيد للمسلحين على طول الساحل السوري على المتوسط .*
*الحصار يضيق ويخنق على الإرهابيين ، والتأخر يحدث لأن الجيش تركهم يتجمعون فيها لشهور من الساحل كله ليضربهم ضربة واحدة ، فضلاً عن مجيء دعم لهم من إدلب (ريف إدلب هو الزاوية الشمالية الغربية لسوريا أكبر وأقوى معقل للمسلحين في سوريا كلها ، وكما ذكرت السبب شدة الدعم التركي وكأننا نحارب تركيا نفسها ، وسيكون فيها المعقل الأخير الذي بتطهيره سأطرح الموضوع الاحتفالي بنصر الحق والخير ومحور معاداة أميركا والصهيونية الذي وعدت به قبل بدء الحسم) .*


----------



## علي المسلم (12 يونيو 2012)

*الهم عجّل بالفرج*

اللهم انصر شعب سوريا يا رب يا ارحم الرحمن
و اخرج منها الطغاة فأنك عادل و لا ترضى بقسمة ضيزى و أمرت ان نأمر بألمعروف و ننهي عن المنكر 
و يا من ينصر المظلموم على الظالم انصر مظلومي سوريا كما نصرت غريب كربلاء 




                     (( هيهات منّا الذلة ))
(( يوم المظلوم على الظالم اصعب من يوم الظالم على المظلوم ))


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*أضيف للخبر الأخير تأكيد مقتل قيادي ومجند للجيش الكر في الحفة أمس .*
*القيادي الإرهابي : محمد سهيل الحسين (أبو سهيل)*
*المجند الإرهابي : عمار أمين زوبع*

*وطالما أن بانكيمون الأبله نام كل فترة الاشتباكات وصحى الآن يطالب بدخول الماقبين للحفة ، فهذا يؤكد انتصار جيشنا البطل فيها .*


----------



## تيمو (12 يونيو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> اللهم انصر شعب سوريا يا رب يا ارحم الرحمن
> و اخرج منها الطغاة فأنك عادل و لا ترضى بقسمة ضيزى و أمرت ان نأمر بألمعروف و ننهي عن المنكر
> و يا من ينصر المظلموم على الظالم انصر مظلومي سوريا كما نصرت غريب كربلاء
> 
> ...



الطغاة = المسلحين الإرهابيين ... معك حق 

الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر تعني استخدام حتى القوة لفرض تشريعات وأخلاقيات لا تدخل عقل الإنسان ... ما معك حق 

لكن الغريب أنك يا صديقي تدعو رب العالمين أنتَ والجيش الكر والمعارضة المسلّحة، ومن ثم تتباكى على أبواب الناتو ومجلس الأمن ليتم إبادة الشعب السوري لنصرة أكمن خارج عن القانون، ومن ثم تقبّلون مع المقبّلين الأيادي ليرضى عنكم الغرب ومن لف لفيفة ، وبعدها تأتون للدعاء 

ونِعْمَ الإيمان


----------



## محب مايكل (12 يونيو 2012)

رغم اني ما احب بشار , بس اتمنى استمراره لأنه سيضمن حقوق المسيحيين

الله يعطيكم سلامه يا اخوتنا السوريين ويحميكم من الارهابيين

قلوبنا وصلاوتنا معكم


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> الطغاة = المسلحين الإرهابيين ... معك حق
> 
> الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر تعني استخدام حتى القوة لفرض تشريعات وأخلاقيات لا تدخل عقل الإنسان ... ما معك حق
> 
> ...



حبييي شورأيك بهالأخبار


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*خبرين من الأمس :*
*الأول :*
*في ريف إدلب أكبر معاقل الجيش الكر حدثت اشتباكات عنيفة ، تأكد فيها مقتل الأسماء التالية من الجيش الكر :*
- المنشق طارق ابراهيم البيور/ ادلب - كفرومة / .
- محمد أمين اليمني / ادلب – جبل الزاوية - شاغوريت / .
- عبدالحكيم بكور / ادلب – جبل الزاوية - شاغوريت / .
- عبدالهادي عبد...الرزاق الحجي / ادلب - جبل الزاوية- شاغوريت / .
- خالد عبد الرزاق حاج ياسين / ادلب - جبل الزاوية- شاغوريت / .
- فاروق محمد لعموط / ادلب- جبل الزاوية – مرعيان / .
- وائل لعموط / ادلب- جبل الزاوية – مرعيان / .
- ايمن حزاريني / ادلب- جبل الزاوية – مرعيان / .
- محمود ابراهيم لعموط/ ادلب- جبل الزاوية – مرعيان / .
- خالد نايف حمرة/ ادلب- جبل الزاوية – مرعيان / .
- نسيم الشيحان / ادلب- سهل الغاب – حميمات / .
- بركات البركات / ادلب- اللج / .
- محمد الرشيد / ادلب- اللج / .
- محمد ابراهيم الموسى / ادلب- جبل الزاوية - ارنبا / .
- زاهر فواز العلوش / ادلب- سهل الروج- صراريف / .
- محمود مصطفى مغلاج / ادلب - كفرعويد / .

*الثاني :*
*الرستن في ريف حمص : مقتل أحمد ناجية أبو عبد الله قائد كتيبة شهداء غرناطة بلواء رجال الله التابع لتنظيم الجيش الحر*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*عااااجل | ريف دمشق : انفجار عبوة ناسفة خلال قيام اثنين من المسلحين بنقلها بسيارة في منطقة سوق الغنم بدوما في ريف دمشق ما أدى إلى مقتلهما على الفور .*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*كلاب الأمم المتحدة يتعمدون صدم 4 شبان من ضمن مسيرة مؤيدة على طريق المراقبين إلى الحفة ، مما أغضب القرى المؤيدة جداً ، في تلك المناطق نسبة التأييد 100% وعلى مد النظر آلاف القرى .*

*مما أدى لمنع وصول المراقبين لهدفهم ، والشبان الـ 4 بخير .*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*بحسب مراسل قناة الميادين ، في مواجهات الحسم مقتل 150 مسلح في حمص ، وفرار حوالي 1700 باتجاه الرستن في ريف حمص ، الرستن باتت تعج بحوالي 25000 مسلح .*
*المعركة الكبرى ستكون فيها .*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*عاااجل باعتراف شبكات من الطرفين :*
*الجهات المختصة تطهر منطقة حريتان في ريف حلب من فلول الارهابيين وتقتل عدداً منهم وتلقي القبض على آخرين وتصادر كمية من الأسلحة والعتاد .*

*وسيطرة الجيش السوري على معظم ريف حلب الشمالي ، باتجاه الحسم في ادلب أكبر معاقل الجيش الكر .*

*وحلب كمدينة تحت السيطرة الكاملة طبعاً ، فهي ثاني أكبر معاقل التأييد بعد دمشق ، والمسيرات المؤيدة التي خرجت في كل منهما مليونيات ، مثل صورة توقيعي فيها أكبر مسيرة دمشقية ، مليونين (10% من سكان سوريا ، 33% من سكان دمشق) .*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*نظرة عامة على المحافظات ليكون المتابع بالصورة :*
*1 - دمشق : تحت السيطرة الكاملة ، وفشل مطلق للجيش الكر في نقل المعركة إليها ، كل ما تمكن من نقله هو تفجيرات إرهابية خفت وتيرتها في هذه الفترة ، يا رب احم دمشق .*

*2 - ريف دمشق : منذ الضربة الكبرى قبل بضعة أشهر واستعادة ريف دمشق وقتل 600 مسلح من عناصر الجيش الكر في ليلة واحدة ، تحدث أحياناً (كل عدة أيام) اشتباكات ضئيلة تكون نتائجها مؤلمة للمسلحين ، ولكن الريف تحت السيطرة شبه الكاملة ، ولا وجود يذكر للمسلحين إلا في الريف البعيد جداً على طرق السفر مثلاً وأحياناً في قرى جبلية ، ولكن هؤلاء لا يحتاج القضاء عليهم لنصف ساعة .*

*3 - حلب : المشاركة السابقة .*

*4 - اللاذقية على الساحل السوري : هي المحافظة التي ينتمي لها الرئيس ، نسبة التأييد فيها هائلة جداً ، ولا يوجد مشاكل إلا في مدينة الحفة الصغيرة وقرى مجاورة لها ، الآن محاصرة بالكامل والاشتباكات استنزفت المسلحين جداً والأخبار كلها باتجاه حسم هذا المعقل الأخير للمسلحين في المحافظة .*

*5 - طرطوس المحافظة الساحلية الأخرى : سيطرة كاملة للدولة ، ونسبة تأييد هائلة .*

*يتبع ..*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2012)

*6 - الحسكة (الزاوية الشمالية الشرقية) : لا وجود للسلاح ، والمظاهرات تحرج فيها سلمياً كل جمعة ، ولا يتعرض لها أحد .*

*7 - دير الزور (تحت الحسكة) : تحدث فيها مشاكل أحياناً ، ولا ننسى أنها حدودية ، ولكن بشكل عام استطاعت الدولة إرضاء العشائر فيها ، تخرج أحياناً مظاهرات ، وأحياناً تحدث اشتباكات ، ولكن بشكل عام الأمور مضبوطة ، وفي الأمس قتل قائد كتيبة فيها .*

*8 - الرقة (غرب دير الزور) : وهي محسوبة على التأييد ، العشائر فيها موالية ، ولا شيء يذكر .*
*يتبع ..*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يونيو 2012)

*9 - محافظة السويداء في أقصى الجنوب: لا شيء فيها يذكر وهي محافظة مؤيدة بالكامل تقريباً
10 - القنيطرة المحررة في أقصى الجنوب: لا شيء يذكر
11 - حماة في الوسط : بشكل عام أجزاء من ريفها محسوبة على التأييد والجيش يقيم حواجز للحماية والتفتيش فيها ، وأعتقد أن الأمور فيها تحت السيطرة لأن الشبكات من الطرفين لا تنقل عنها أي خبر هذه الأيام رغم حدوث مشاكل قبل شهر
12 إدلب : الزاوية الشمالية الشرقية وأكبر معاقل الجيش الكر في ريفها الشمالي أما المدينة والريف الجنوبي تحت سيطرة الدولة
13 - درعا : تعرف بمهد الثورة لدى المعارضين ، وهي وإدلب المحافظتان الوحيدتان المحسوبتان على الفورة ، لأن حتى حمص فيها مئات آلاف المؤيدين ، الأمور فيها أفضل من إدلب وحمص بكثييييير وتقريباً تحت السيطرة باستثناء هجمات انتقامية غادرة يقوم بها المسلحون ولا يخرجون منها سالمين ، وطبعاً الجيش يقدم ضحايا كثر
14 - حمص : تقريباً كل الأخبار عنها ، الاشتباكات متواصلة بعض الأحياء تحت السيطرة مسبقاً ، وبعضها تمت السيطرة عليه ، والاشتباكات مستمرة حتى النصر في البقية ، ليبقى في النهاية ريف حمص وريف إدلب حيث الحرب الطاحنة ستدور*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يونيو 2012)

*مصادر عسكرية للميادين ...الجيش السوري يحقق تقدما في حمص وسيعلن مدينة حمص منطقة امنة خلال 5 ايام ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يونيو 2012)

*هذه صورة إرهابي فاطس ، كان شيخاً وإمام جامع في حمص ، ثم انضم للمسلحين الإرهابيين ، وكان من بين من أرادوا نقل المعركة إلى قلب دمشق ، ولم يعرفوا ما هي دمشق ، أرجو أن يكونوا الآن قد عرفوا :*
*




*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يونيو 2012)

*الارهابي حسين علي السلمان.. قتل في الحسكة اثناء الهجوم على قوات حفظ النظام ... جهنم وبئس المصير :*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يونيو 2012)

*مقتل الأرهابي فيصل خالد الخالد في حي القصور بحمص وهو تابع لكتيبة البراء ابن مالك على يد حماة الديار .*

*مقتل الارهابيين حسين احمد الجندي - اسماعيل اللادقاني من الرمل الجنوبي على يد الجيش العربي السوري في قرية الكبينة .*

*مقتل الأرهبابي محمد أحمد كلية ( أبو أحمد ) على يد حماة الديار في الحفة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يونيو 2012)

*لكل من يتساءل عن الحفة (المعقل الوحيد للمسلحين على طول الساحل السوري) نقول له تم تنظيف عدد من القرى المحيطه من الحفة ويتجهز الآن الجيش للدخول للمدينة الأخبار مفرحة الجيش يسطر البطولات بالقضاء على الإرهاب*
*الجيش الكر لم ينسحب من الحفة ولكن ينشر اشاعة انسحابه للتغطيه على خسائره *

*الله محيي الجيش*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يونيو 2012)

*تأكيداً لصحة معلومات المشاركة السابقة ونقلا عن شبكة معارضة في تقريرها اليومي عن أحداث الأمس لمدينة الحفة حيث جاء فيه : تتعرض الحفه لهجوم عنيف من جميع الجهات ، عدد الجرحى بين الثوار لا يُحصى واصابات البعض منهم خطيرة وانباء عن عدد كبير من الشهداء لم يعرف عددهم بالضبط لصعوبة الوصول اليهم بسبب الاشتباكات العنيفة والكثيفة .*
*وتتابع الشبكه في تقريرها : وبعد اشتباكات عنيفة اقتحم جيش الاحتلال الاسدي (على حد تعبير الشبكة الإرهابية) قريتي الزنقوفة والمشيرفة في ريف الحفة وتوجه عدد كبير من سيارت الزيل مليئه بالجنود باتجاه الحفة بعد ان قطعوا حاجز القساطل ، كما توجهت الآليات العسكرية - باتجاه قرية كيمين القريبة من الحفة ، وهي على طريق المزيرعة .*

*(يتحدثون عن تعزيزات هائلة للجيش ، وعن قصف كبير على زعمهم ، ثم يتباهون بعدم قدرة الجيش بكل هذه التعزيزات على اقتحام وتطهير هذه المدينة الصغيرة ، ثم يدعون السلمية!!!!!!!!! كاذبون لديهم أسلحة لا يمتلكها الجيش الروسي نفسه ، لديهم قناصات حرارية وقواذف يورانيوم تم عرضها بعد مصادرتها ، ولديهم ألغام متحركة ، ويتحصنون خلف العائلات وهذا هو السبب الوحيد لتأخر التطهير ، والتطهير حدث فعلاً لعدة قرى باعترافهم وطبعاً الجيش لا يعتدي على الأهالي المسالمين وإلا لحدثت في هذه القرى مجازر ، وإنما فقط يقتل ويطرد المسلحين) .*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يونيو 2012)

*بعد السيطرة على حريتان في ريف حلب وإعلانها منطقة آمنة ، تم تفكيك وكر للإرهابيين وجد فيه أحدث أجهزة الاتصال ، وأدوات تعذيب .*

*وفي الباب في ريف حلب : *ملخص ماجرى البارحة
قامت مجموعة ارهابية مسلحة بالهجوم على المقرات الامنية السراي ومفرزة امن الدولة و المخفر في نفس الوقت وقامت قواتنا الامنية بتسطير اروع ملاحم البطولة
وتم تصفية 2 من الارهابيين وارسالهم الى جهنم وبئس المصير واصابة مايقارب 15 اخرين من الارهابين والقاء القبض على البعض متأثرين بجروحهم
تدمير سيارتين للجيش الكر
والحمد الله لم يتم اصابة احد من عناصر الامن


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يونيو 2012)

*انتهى زمن المزاح .*
*انتهى زمن العفو تلو العفو للمسلحين .*

*الآن زمن أغنية أطلق نيرانك لا ترحم ، فرصاصك في الساح تكلم ، وعدوك جاءك يتوهم ، سيتموت بأرضك أو يهزم .*
*أطلق نيرانك لا ترحم ..*
*لا ترحم ....*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يونيو 2012)

*تطهير مدينة الحفة (المعقل الوحيد للمسلحين في الساحل السوري) ومعظم قراها من فلول الإرهابيين وإعلانها منطقة آمنة ، وإعلان مسلحي الجيش الكر "انسحابهم تكتيكياً" كالعادة ههههه .*
*وبذلك يكون الساحل السوري بالكامل منطقة آمنة ، وهذا بعد 8 أيام من أعنف الاشتباكات .*


----------



## SamirAzar (13 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *بعد السيطرة على حريتان في ريف حلب وإعلانها منطقة آمنة ، تم تفكيك وكر للإرهابيين وجد فيه أحدث أجهزة الاتصال ، وأدوات تعذيب .*
> 
> *وفي الباب في ريف حلب : *ملخص ماجرى البارحة
> قامت مجموعة ارهابية مسلحة بالهجوم على المقرات الامنية السراي ومفرزة امن الدولة و المخفر في نفس الوقت وقامت قواتنا الامنية بتسطير اروع ملاحم البطولة
> ...





The Antiochian قال:


> *انتهى زمن المزاح .*
> *انتهى زمن العفو تلو العفو للمسلحين .*
> 
> *الآن زمن أغنية أطلق نيرانك لا ترحم ، فرصاصك في الساح تكلم ، وعدوك جاءك يتوهم ، سيتموت بأرضك أو يهزم .*
> ...



هل أنت فعلاً "أرثوذكسي الهوى"؟ ما هذه لغة المسيح! "لا ترحم!" (أتمنى أني لم أفهم ما أردتَ قوله! )


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

> هل أنت فعلاً "أرثوذكسي الهوى"؟ ما هذه لغة المسيح! "لا ترحم!" (أتمنى أني لم أفهم ما أردتَ قوله! )



*يا حبيبي ما لقيصر لقيصر ، والحروب من اختصاص قيصر ، ونحن في حرب كاملة مع السلفية الجهادية المسلحة التي لا ترحم أيضاً ، أصلي لنصرة الجيش السوري من الرب ، بكل معاركه وبأقل الخسائر الممكنة .*

*نعم أنا أرثوذكسي الهوى ، وأطالب الجيش السوري الباسل بعدم رحمة أي مسلح ، وبقتله على الفور ، لأن عدم قتله = أن يقوم هو مباشرة بقتل الجندي السوري ومن ثم بقتلي أنا كمدني بعد قتل الجندي الذي يحميني ، وأصلاً الجيش السوري قدم حوالي 5000 شهيد حتى الآن .*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*انسحاب النقيب الإرهابي أحمد بحبوح رئيس المكتب العسكري بمدينة الرستن تكتيكيا إلى جهنم (الرستن أكبر تجمع للمسلحين في الريف الحمصي ، بعد اقتراب تطهير حمص كلياً ، وبعد تطهير الساحل السوري من خلال تطهير الحفة آخر معاقل المسلحين فيه وإعلانها منطقة آمنة البارحة) *

*من مآثر هذا الأبله أنه هدد بقصف القصر الجمهوري من حمص بصوايخ مضادة للطائرات*

*إن رحيل هذا الجحش خسارة كبيرة لنا*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*يقوم مسلحو الجيش الكر بمنع سكان الحميدية المسيحيين من النزوح حتى يبقوا كدروع لهم في وجه الجيش .*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*إحباط محاولتي تسلل مجموعات إرهابية مسلحة في ريف حمص :

حمص - سانا 

احبطت الجهات المختصة مساء أمس محاولتي تسلل لمجموعات إرهابية مسلحة من الأراضي اللبنانية إلى سورية قرب قريتي العريضة والعرموطة في ريف حمص.

وذكر مصدر في المحافظة لمراسل سانا أن الجهات المختصة اشتبكت مع هذه المجموعات الإرهابية ما أدى إلى وقوع قتلى وإصابات في صفوفها فيما لاذ باقي أفراد هذه المجموعات بالفرار باتجاه الأراضي اللبنانية.*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*موسكو مرتاحة للمكاسب العسكرية التي يحققها الجيش السوري ، وتطالب بتعزيز تلك المكاسب في الخواصر الرخوة (إدلب - الحفة - حمص) ، وذلك ليكون موقف النظام قوياً في مؤتمر الحوار الذي سيعقد ليحل الأزمة السورية .*

*صحيفة القدس العربي*

*أذكر أن الحفة حسمت فعلاً .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *إحباط محاولتي تسلل مجموعات إرهابية مسلحة في ريف حمص :
> 
> حمص - سانا
> 
> ...



*كان بينهم مصريين ..... هكذا قالت الاخبار هنا فى مصر ..... *


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*انتصار استخباراتي وإنجاز أمني كبير قد تحقق في العاصمة السورية دمشق
==========================================
*
*



*

*هناك انتصار استخباراتي سوري , وهناك إنجاز أمني كبير قد تحقق في العاصمة دمشق , فلماذا لا تنشره وسائل الإعلام السورية و تشارك المواطنين به فهو من أكبر الإنجازات الأمنية في هذه المرحلة و خاصة في مدينة دمشق .

... القصة كلها عبارة عن متابعات أمنية تقوم بها أجهزة الأمن منذ فترة و قد وصل إليها عن وجود عدد كبير و ضخم من الخلايا النائمة المتواجدة في مدينة دمشق متمركزة في عدة ...**أحياء و مناطق أكبرها في منطقة كفر سوسة و القوام الأساسي لهذه الخلايا هم مجموعات من الأشخاص قادمون من حمص و إدلب تحت إسم نازحين و لا جئين و هاربين من الأحداث في محافظاتهم و قد وصل لهم السلاح و هم جاهزون للتحرك عند الإشارة المناسبة لزعزعة الأوضاع في دمشق .

فكانت هنا الخطة الأمنية المحكمة عن طريق إختراقهم و معرفة كل تحركاتهم و ميولهم و أسباب و جودهم و الجهة التابعين لها و المسؤولة عنهم و من خلال بعض وسائل الأمن تم تسريب خبر لهم إن هناك عناصر إنشقت في أحد الفروع الأمنية الكبيرة في دمشق و قد قاموا بقتل الضابط المناوب المتواجد في الفرع و هو رئيس الفرع شخصياً و إن هناك حالة فوضى مواتية لهم للهجوم على الفرع و السيطرة عليه و تحرير معتقليهم من سجونه و إن هناك من ينتظر وصولهم إلى ذلك الفرع لإعلان إنشقاقه فهبوا على عجل مخرجين سلاحهم من مخابئه و استدعوا و استنفروا كل عناصرهم للهجوم دفعة واحدة على ذلك الفرع و بالفعل لبى نداءهم كل من هو على علاقة معهم و قد كان تحت الغطاء لفترة طويلة منتظراً الإشارة .

و عند وصولهم إلى ذلك الفرع وجدوا أنفسهم في كمين محكم لم يخرج منه و لا واحد منهم و سقطت أعداد كبيرة من المخربين بين مقتول و مقبوض عليه تزامن كل ذلك مع حملة مداهمات و تفتيش تم خلالها إلقاء القبض على قياداتهم من سوريين و عرب مختفين عن الأنظار و لكن ليس عن أنظار الأمن و من بين تلك القيادات التخريبية جواسيس خطيرين و أشخاص مرتبطين بالتمويل بشكل مباشر .
معظمهم مرتبطين بأنشطة استخباراتية كبرى .

كل ذلك التخطيط الإستخباراتي الذي تقوده الموساد و كل تلك الأموال التي تدفعها غطر سقط أمام التخطيط الأمني الوطني السوري و كان لتلك الخلايا دور أهم بكثير من كل هؤلاء المسلحين العلنيين الذين هم عبارة عن كشيشة حمام و مرتزقة فتلك الخلايا كانت منظمة و مدربة و مجهزة بشكل جيد .

لذلك نقول إنه إنجاز أمني كبير على مستوى الحدث و هو بالفعل غير أشياء كثيرة من مسار الأزمة راقبوا الأحداث تعرفون عن ماذا نتحدث 

دام برس*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كان بينهم مصريين ..... هكذا قالت الاخبار هنا فى مصر ..... *


*شكراً جزيلاً أستاذي الغالي لإغنائك الموضوع ، وأتمنى أن تخبرني بتفاصيل الأخبار المصرية ، هل هم بين القتلى أم بين من يتسللون أم بين من لاذوا بالفرار إلى لبنان مرة أخرى ؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *شكراً جزيلاً أستاذي الغالي لإغنائك الموضوع ، وأتمنى أن تخبرني بتفاصيل الأخبار المصرية ، هل هم بين القتلى أم بين من يتسللون أم بين من لاذوا بالفرار إلى لبنان مرة أخرى ؟؟*



*كانوا ضمن القتلى .... والتسلل كان عن طريق الأردن ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*صورة لمجموعة من الإرهابيين ، سيأتي دورهم قريباً :*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*ملاحظة : أحمد بحبوح الي تحدثنا عن كونه فطس باعتراف الطرفين ، هو من قادة الجيش الكر ، وقائد لواء خالد بن الوليد الذي كان أول كتائب الإرهاب ، وهو من قادة المجلس العسكري لهم في الرستن .*

*جهنم وبئس المصير .*


----------



## SamirAzar (14 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يا حبيبي ما لقيصر لقيصر ، والحروب من اختصاص قيصر ، ونحن في حرب كاملة مع السلفية الجهادية المسلحة التي لا ترحم أيضاً ، أصلي لنصرة الجيش السوري من الرب ، بكل معاركه وبأقل الخسائر الممكنة .*
> 
> *نعم أنا أرثوذكسي الهوى ، وأطالب الجيش السوري الباسل بعدم رحمة أي مسلح ، وبقتله على الفور ، لأن عدم قتله = أن يقوم هو مباشرة بقتل الجندي السوري ومن ثم بقتلي أنا كمدني بعد قتل الجندي الذي يحميني ، وأصلاً الجيش السوري قدم حوالي 5000 شهيد حتى الآن .*



الرب يسوع  قال إن مملكته ليست من هذا العالم! وقد أمر يسوع بهذا كل من يؤمن به! أما أنت فتريد الحرب دون رحمة ـ "القتل على الفور"! 

للأسف لم أسمع شخصاً يدّعي المسيحية ويتكلم بهذه الدموية. أنصحك بقراءة سطر من الإنجيل مقابل كل عشرة أسطر تنشرها هنا في هذا الموضوع. سأصلي من أجلك وأطلب هذا من كل الإخوة.


27. ((ولكني أقول لكم أيها السامعون: أحبوا أعداءكم، وأحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم،
28. وباركوا لاعنيكم، وصلوا لأجل المسيئين إليكم.
29. من ضربك على خدك، فحول له الآخر. ومن أخذ رداءك، فلا تمنع عنه ثوبك.
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/gna/Luke/6

38. ((سمعتم أنه قيل: عين بعين وسن بسن.
39. أما أنا فأقول لكم: لا تقاوموا من يسيء إليكم. من لطمك على خدك الأيمن، فحول له الآخر.
40. ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ليأخذ ثوبك، فاترك له رداءك أيضا.
41. ومن سخرك أن تمشي معه ميلا واحدا، فامش معه ميلين.
42. من طلب منك شيئا فأعطه، ومن أراد أن يستعير منك شيئا فلا ترده خائبا.
43. ((سمعتم أنه قيل: أحب قريبك وأبغض عدوك.
44. أما أنا فأقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يضطهدونكم،
45. فتكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات. فهو يطلع شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين.
46. فإن كنتم تحبون الذين يحبونكم، فأي أجر لكم؟ أما يعمل جباة الضرائب هذا؟
47. وإن كنتم لا تسلمون إلا على إخوتكم، فماذا عملتم أكثر من غيركم؟ أما يعمل الوثنيون هذا؟
48. فكونوا أنتم كاملين، كما أن أباكم السماوي كامل.
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/gna/Matthew/5


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*خبرين من حوالي 12 ساعة :*
*الأول متفرقات :*
*مقتل الارهابي محمد عدنان الجابر في مدينة درعا
والارهابي معتز صالح طليمات في جورة الشباح
والارهابي مصطفى إسماعيل الزهرة في منطقة دف الشوك
والارهابي مفلح شحود في الرستن
والارهابي أحمد امين عمرو وهو قائد احدى سرايا كتائب الفاروق الملقب بالعنيف (ياي شو عنيييييييييف )
على يد حماة الديار. 
الدعاء للجيش الباسل بالتوفيق*

*الثاني عن محافظة إدلب :*
*مقتل الارهابيين :
محمد خالد هنانو الكردي/ادلب-خان شيخون/
محمد احمد حسون/ادلب/
عبدو حسون اليوسف/ادلب/
صبحي حمدو الخطيب (الدعدوش) /ادلب-كفرنبل/
أحمد صالح العليوي / ادلب - معرة النعمان /
طلال وليد النحاس/ادلب –معرة النعمان/
عماد رجب / مدينة ادلب /*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> الرب يسوع قال إن مملكته ليست من هذا العالم! وقد أمر يسوع بهذا كل من يؤمن به! أما أنت فتريد الحرب دون رحمة ـ "القتل على الفور"!
> 
> للأسف لم أسمع شخصاً يدّعي المسيحية ويتكلم بهذه الدموية. أنصحك بقراءة سطر من الإنجيل مقابل كل عشرة أسطر تنشرها هنا في هذا الموضوع. سأصلي من أجلك وأطلب هذا من كل الإخوة.
> 
> ...


 *لا أدري كيف تفهم حضرتك هذه الآيات في واقع الحروب .*
*هل تعلم بأنك في المسيحية إن كان بإمكانك الدفاع عن أخوتك (وخاصة المستضعفين) ولم تفعل فذلك خطيئة ؟؟؟*
*وهل تعلم أن القتل دفاعاً عن النفس هو خطيئة وأما دفاعاً عن الآخرين فهو واجب ؟؟*
*اذهب وتعلم المسيحية قبل عودتك إلى هذا الموضوع مرة أخرى .*

*هل تفهم هذه الآيات بأن نفتح بيوتنا وشوارعنا لهذه الذقون فيقتلون من شاؤوا ويغتصبون من شاءوا مثلما فعلوا مع العلويين في حمص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
*نعم لحماية أطفال سوريا يجب قتل هؤلاء السفلة فوراً ، وإلا فتفضل عاملهم برحمتك ودعهم يقتلون أطفالك ويغتصبونهم كغلمان .*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*اذهب واقرأ عن شهداء الكنيسة القبطية من المحاربين ، وأخبرك ترتيلة في كنيستي قيلت لأول مرة عندما انتصر البيزنطيون على الفتوحات وحافظوا على اسطنبول 200 عام قبل فتحها :*
*اني انا مدينتك يا والدة الالّه 
أكتب لك رايات الغلبة يا جنديّة محاميّة
وأقدم لك الشكر يا منقذة من الشدائد
لكن بما أن لك العزّة التي لا تحارب
أعتقيني من صنوف الشدائد
حتى أصرخ اليك:
افرحي يا عروسا لا عروس لها .*

*وكانت هذه الترتيلة احتفالاً بانتصار جيش البيزنطيين على جيش الفتوحات .*


----------



## SamirAzar (14 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لا أدري كيف تفهم حضرتك هذه الآيات في واقع الحروب .*
> *هل تعلم بأنك في المسيحية إن كان بإمكانك الدفاع عن أخوتك (وخاصة المستضعفين) ولم تفعل فذلك خطيئة ؟؟؟*
> *وهل تعلم أن القتل دفاعاً عن النفس هو خطيئة وأما دفاعاً عن الآخرين فهو واجب ؟؟*
> *اذهب وتعلم المسيحية قبل عودتك إلى هذا الموضوع مرة أخرى .*
> ...



كما قلت لك. أنت لم تقرأ الإنجيل. وقد وضعت لك نصين. هل فهمتهما؟
أنت تريد القتل دون رحمة! وتدعي المسيحية؟! 
يسوع لم يأمر بجملة واحدة بالقتل! "من ضربك على خدك الأيمن..."
لعل إنجيلك مختلف عن إنجيلي!!!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*رجاء عدم التحاور فى قسم الأخبار ..... هذا قسم غير حوارى وسيتم حذف المشاركات الحوارية*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

> كما قلت لك. أنت لم تقرأ الإنجيل. وقد وضعت لك نصين. هل فهمتهما؟


لا داعي لهذا الكلام مرة أخرى في المنتدى بدلا من التبليغ عنه كإساءه..

كونك  تخلط النصوص وتضعها في غير مكانها فهذا لا يعني انك تفهم النصوص..

أين تحدثت النصوص عن الحروب؟!



> أنت تريد القتل دون رحمة! وتدعي المسيحية؟!


أولا: هو لا يدعي، هو مسيحي، ولا تشكك بأحد ولا علاقة لك به، كن نفسك فقط.
ثانيا: ومن قال انك مسيحي اصلا؟!



> يسوع لم يأمر بجملة واحدة بالقتل! "من ضربك على خدك الأيمن..."


أولا: أنت تخلط بين العلاقة الشخصية والعلاقة الدولية فلا تخلط فليس كل من يقرأ بسطحية سيفهم.

ثانيا: المسيح لم يأمر أيضا بعدم الدفاع عن النفس وتطهير البلاد بالجيش الرسمي من من يريدون تديمر البلد وقتل أولاده.


وأؤجل ثالثاً..



> لعل إنجيلك مختلف عن إنجيلي!!!!


أو انك تفهم الأمور بسطحية وتخلطها ببعضها..


----------



## SamirAzar (14 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا داعي لهذا الكلام مرة أخرى في المنتدى بدلا من التبليغ عنه كإساءه..
> 
> كونك  تخلط النصوص وتضعها في غير مكانها فهذا لا يعني انك تفهم النصوص..
> 
> ...



قد قلت المسيح لم يأمر ولم يسمح في جملة واحدة بالقتل! والأخ يريد "القتل دون رحمة"!  والآن أنت تشكك بمسيحيتي لأني أذكر بما قاله المسيح... "دنيا مقلوبة"

أين قال يسوع إن كنت جندياً اقتل بلا رحمة؟ أين؟

للأسف أنتم تعترضون علي لأني نبهت الأخ على أخطائه وذكرته بالإنجيل. وهذا في منتدى مسيحي...


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

> قد قلت المسيح لم يأمر ولم يسمح في جملة واحدة بالقتل!


كلاهما لا علاقة لهما بسؤالي، هل تراه؟

 أين تحدثت النصوص عن الحروب؟!




> والأخ يريد "القتل دون رحمة"!



نعم، هذا النظام السوري "السلطة" والتي لو كنت مسيحي ستعرف انه عليكبأن تطيعها كما تقول انت بنفسك في موضوع آخر، ولكن لانك تعتمد على البتر والإقتطاع والتفسير الشخصي للنصوص فتقول هنا كلاما وتنفيه هناك..



> والآن أنت تشكك بمسيحيتي لأني أذكر بما قاله المسيح... "دنيا مقلوبة"



لا، انا لا اشكك بمسيحييتك، لانه لا يوجد ولا نسبة 1 % تأكد من مسيحييتك أصلا، فأنا لا اعرفك، بالإضافة إلى ان اسلوبك يقول بأنك غير مسيحي أو مسيحي لا تعرف الحياة المسيحيية..





> أين قال يسوع إن كنت جندياً اقتل بلا رحمة؟ أين؟



ومن قال هذا اصلا لتطلبه كنص؟
انا اسألك عن المنع الذي تنكره على المسيحي هنا، هل تفهم؟!

أكرر كلامي:
 ثانيا: المسيح لم يأمر أيضا بعدم الدفاع عن النفس وتطهير البلاد بالجيش الرسمي من من يريدون تديمر البلد وقتل أولاده.




> للأسف أنتم تعترضون علي لأني نبهت الأخ على أخطائه وذكرته بالإنجيل



لا، نحن نعترض عليك لانك فعلا مخطيء، والآن تظن نفسك على حق بسبب ان هناك من اعترضك، وتعتبر حصانتك أنك تتكلم من الإنجيل، ونسيت أنك لا تتكلم فعليا من الإنجيل، بل من تفسيرك للإنجيل، 

ودعنا نفند فكرك الواهي:




> 27. ((ولكني أقول لكم أيها السامعون: أحبوا أعداءكم، وأحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم،
> 28. وباركوا لاعنيكم، وصلوا لأجل المسيئين إليكم.
> 29. من ضربك على خدك، فحول له الآخر. ومن أخذ رداءك، فلا تمنع عنه ثوبك.
> http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/gna/Luke/6


أين هنا الكلام عن العدو الحربي الذي يهدد السلطة في البلاد ويحولها إلى دمار!!!
غير موجود، الكلام هنا عن العدو الشخصي بدليل ان كل ما ذكر فيما بعد هو امور شخصية، فيتكلم عن اللعن والبغضة والإساءة والضرب على الخد والرداء، ولكنه لم يتكلم عن الدولة!!!

فانت واهم وتخلط وتظن نفسك فاهما..



> 38. ((سمعتم أنه قيل: عين بعين وسن بسن.
> 39. أما أنا فأقول لكم: لا تقاوموا من يسيء إليكم. من لطمك على خدك الأيمن، فحول له الآخر.
> 40. ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ليأخذ ثوبك، فاترك له رداءك أيضا.
> 41. ومن سخرك أن تمشي معه ميلا واحدا، فامش معه ميلين.
> ...


ما علاقة هذه كلها بالموضوع؟

يوجد خصام وثوب ...إلخ، اين الحرب؟



> وهذا في منتدى مسيحي...


وما وجه الإحتجاج إذن؟


----------



## SamirAzar (14 يونيو 2012)

الآن اقتنعت بكلامك. يسوع قال هذا فقط عن الثوب وضرب الخد. أما إذا كان الأمر عن القميص وضرب الكتف مثلاً فيجوز القتل.


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار القصير الوطنية:
يسعد أأأأأأأأأأيامكم أصدقائي سأتابع اليوم نشر قصص التعامل اللاخلاقي والدوني من المسلحين للطائفة المسيحية الكريمة---اليوم هاجم المسلحون الكنيسة بعد أن أزال الجيش حاجزه عندها ودخلوها وكسروا الايقونات وسرقوا ما وجدوه --- ورنوا الاجراس وبداوؤا يكبرون بعهر فاضح وأطلقوا النار على الاخت مريم واكيم وهي عجوز في السبعين من عمرهاااااااااااااوأصابوها في قدمهااااااااااا---واستقروا... في الكنيسة-----هذا أولا وأما ثانيا والمؤلم المبكي أنه بعد أن تم دفع فدية المواطن الفقير والمعدم راغب واكيم تنكرت مجموعات العصابات المسلحة بأنها قد خطفته وأما من قبض الفدية فقد أعلن عدم وجود راغب واكيم عنده والمؤثر في القصة أن أهل الخير هم من تبرعوا له ليدفعوا فديته والاحتمال الاكبر أن المسلحين قد قتلووووووووووه----لنتذكر وصايا الخلفاء الراشدون لجند الإسلام الفاتحين.. ( لا تخونوا.. لا تغلّوا.. لا تمثلوا.. لا تقتلوا طفلاً ولا شيخًا ولا امرأة.. لا تغرقوا نخلاً ولا تحرقوه.. لا تقطعوا شجرة.. لا تذبحوا شاة ولا بقرة ولا بعيرًا إلا للأكل, وإذا مررتم بقوم فرَّغوا أنفسهم في الصوامع فدعوهم وما فرّغوا أنفسهم له)---فما بالكم ونحن عندنا مسلحون ارهابيون مدمرون وقاتلون باسم الاسلام-فما رأيكم هل هذا هو الاسلام------ان كان هذا هو الاسلام فأنا أعلن تبرئي من اسلامهم------أين أنتم ياعواهرررررر ياداعمي الفورة ------ياقذارة التنسيقيات من هذه المأسي---الله بيننا وبينكم----*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

> الآن اقتنعت بكلامك.



أشكرك، ولكن لم تثبت لنا أنك مسيحي


----------

